# the REAL Spiderman!



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey ghouls! I found this great video of an awesome spider costume/prop. Not so much as a how to, but just wanted to share this great vid. The way the limbs move so gracefully, the size of the thing, and it seems it's airfilled maybe? Anyway, hope you enjoy. :xbones:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's amazing. you have to know a nerd was behind this, love it!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Alot of work behind that. very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Impressive piece of work.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I love the movement. I wonder how it works?


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Think it could be like an FCG mechanism in the head?


----------

